# Taxify Payments



## Uberiser (Nov 26, 2016)

Has anyone received Taxify Payment for the week 2-9 July? This is my first week with a due payout with them and I haven't received the payout yet, balance on the app still shows no movements, and payouts on the website from a desktop shows no payouts issued.

Support have been giving weird excuses. Any idea?


----------



## JCS26 (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow 1 week delayed payment, are they running out of money


----------



## Si yul Choi (Nov 1, 2017)

Better stop driving for them as they ran out of money. Last my pay got delayed for 2weeks after that I do not even bother to log in for taxify. Noticed that even their money comes from other bank account as they ran out of money in Aus


----------

